# scared of balls



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm scared of balls not when they are just laying around but when people are playing with them. I always get hit by them and I don't like playing with them I would always skip gym class when they were playing. Am I the only one?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I can relate : ).

They always seem to end up in my face,just because I'm big guy people think they can throw anything at me and it think won't hurt my feelings,well,it kinda does.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I was scared of balls when I was younger but now I love playing with them.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

lesbian?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Blue balls.

Edit: But yes it's true, it does get 'scary' when balls 'accidentally' hit you,especially in the face. I got hit by two balls once. Not fun. Getting hit by a basketball on the mouth, whilst wearing braces = one bloody mess. Some girl was gonna pass me the ball 'cause I was open but like an idiot, I just stood there & stared at her & let the ball hit my face. Something was really wrong with me at 12 years old. So glad I don't have to deal with gym class no more,


----------



## N0D (Jun 9, 2011)

i'm really drunk...but this is a joke right?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I lol'd at the title. But yes I can relate - i've been hit in the face by accident a few times during gym at school and ever since those incidents, I cower away from them sometimes.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

i had something similar for a short time. 

I'm good at soccer, but there was one time were someone knocked the ball in my eye really hard, became a really bloody swollen eye, and it took me almost a month to lost the fear of the ball.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

if you are over the age of 18 I can help you overcome your fear.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

^
LOL watching this thread for the ball jokes.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

When I first read the title I thought you meant balls as in testicles. I was like :sus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you mean.. balls balls?


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I was kind of afraid of large, hard balls back in my junior school days. The older guys liked to throw handballs or basketballs at people really hard, but on the bright side I got pretty good at avoiding them.

And one day I got hit point blank by a football in the chest. Did that hurt? Yes, yes, it did.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I was accused of being afraid of the football when I moved from Running Back to Wide Receiver on my high school football team. I wasn't...I was just that terrible at football.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

No..not scared of balls.. but my ex girlfriend was.....wierd


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

you don't have to be afraid of my balls.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah they've always frighten me to.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

****ing lol'd.
Good thread op


----------



## Starryeyedd (May 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I'm exactly the same way. I can't play any sports because of this, and during gym class I got laughed at really bad for it. 
I can't play volleyball at all because if the ball comes my way I duck or run


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Me too. Especially blue balls, those are the worst.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Every time I crossed the playground at school I'd have to keep my head down hoping that a football wouldn't come flying my way. They did manage to hit me on the head once, but usually it was other people.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

When i saw the title of this thread, i thought of something completely different.. That is all carry on..


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You could've worded your title a little bit differently but I'm scared of getting hit with balls. I can't play catch or be goalie in soccer because I always shrink away when the ball comes my way. I once played dodgeball with basketballs and it was different in which it was a group of people lined up against a wall and people throwing it at them. I ended up getting hit in the head at close range. I saw a flash of white light when that happened.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

SilentLuke said:


> you don't have to be afraid of my balls.


:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Every time I crossed the playground at school I'd have to keep my head down hoping that a football wouldn't come flying my way. They did manage to hit me on the head once, but usually it was other people.


I've had one bounce off the back of my head and smack someone in the face before. :haha


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I must admit that I thought of ACDC while reading these responses, which isn't at all helpful and is probably a completely dated reference for anyone here.






I'll try to be helpful. You reach out and grab a ball with your fingers before it reaches you. When you're walking through a playground or wherever, don't focus your eyes anywhere, but keep your eyes open where you see things coming at you in your peripheral vision.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I can honestly say that i thought this thread was going to be about something completely different.......


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

In gym class, I would always get hit on the face and my glasses would fly off lol. ><


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm only afraid of balls hitting me in the balls.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate balls too. I always got hit in the face in middle school and people laughed at me...not to mention I broke my leg stepping on one while playing kickball in 5th grade.

oh and in 9th or 10th grade during dodgeball, I got hit in the face and my glasses flew off. The nose piece dug into my nose and scratched it so I started bleeding lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> In gym class, I would always get hit on the face and my glasses would fly off lol. ><


But why where you getting tea bagged in gym class. :sus


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

Monotony said:


> But why where you getting tea bagged in gym class. :sus


hahaha


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Been hit twice by a baseball and I'm afraid to catch a football.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm afraid of them too: :afr


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

:[email protected] The Ed Balls pic.

But to the original poster, I understand. I still don't like walking past a group of boys, or young men, playing football. Sometimes they play football on a path by the beach, and you have to walk through the middle of their game. It's pretty annoying.

Nobody has deliberately aimed a ball at me for a long time though, I'm relieved to say. I think when you pass a certain age, kids like that don't view you as a target anymore.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I stopped playing with balls because every time I'd some how manage to slap the girl right in the face with them. Now I just use the stick.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I laughed so hard at the title... well, the whole thread really. So immature.  But yes, I do tend to flinch and run away if something's heading in my direction. I'm a terrible catch.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What a load of bollocks. :b


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

Balls can be dangerous, you need to learn how to use them properly....


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

balls lol


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Got a homie aroused!!!!!!!!!

dont be messing with my mind yo

or all shove a banana in your cornhole


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

For a second there I thought it was about nuts and all the yummy various kinds yummy yum yum


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Which balls are you talking about, because in my opinion their all pretty nice, big ones small ones fuzzy ones...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I love balls, I especially like them in and around my mouth.

I love the texture of a nice smooth ball.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a bad experience in school when I wanted to play tennis. I heard the male teacher whisper to one of the kids "Aim for her tits." My pointer sisters took a beating. 



arnie said:


> I'm afraid of them too: :afr


I love how he's basically saying, "Come on, don't be shy, ladies. You know you want it." Especially with that sly, suave look on his face.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I love the title.... Made me think of AC/DC


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I love balls, I especially like them in and around my mouth.
> 
> I love the texture of a nice smooth ball.


You told me that we would never mention it again!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

In 5th grade, I got hit in the fact with a ball during recess. Literally, the thing came out of nowhere and struck me directly in the face. It made me cry, not because it hurt, but because it scared the hell out of me.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

I can definitely relate to this. I always avoided basketball courts and such at school during recess because I was afraid of being hit. Even now I flinch and such when people try to throw me things.

I think it's just the fear and paranoia that comes with social anxiety, thinking that everyone is looking at you and judging you and hating you. So when you do get hit once or twice it then feels like everyone is aiming for you... I'm my case there were at least two times where bullies were purposely trying to hit me with rocks.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i can relate i sometimes got hit with balls in gym class humiliating :sigh


----------

